# Dare to Be Nails â€“ Fireworks - (July 10 â€“ July 24)



## vixie13 (Jul 9, 2011)

[SIZE=medium]It's Time for a New Theme! 




[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium] [/SIZE]Chosen by Diava winner of the challenge  *Dare To Be Nails - Cocktail Inspired 



*

*Remember!*

[SIZE=medium]If you are planning on entering this challenge, please post your entry in this thread and then PM[/SIZE] [SIZE=medium]me with your choice of theme should you win the challenge. If you do *not*[/SIZE] [SIZE=medium]PM[/SIZE] [SIZE=medium]me with your choice, your entry will *not* be included in the voting poll. I will do my best to remind anyone should they forget.  



[/SIZE]

Entry deadline for Dare to Be Challenges will be at 6pm Central Time on the last day of the challenge. (2 weeks time) Please have your entry posted and pm sent to me, prior to this date/time 



 Thank You! XO

[SIZE=medium]Here are some inspirational pics, but feel free to add your own to this thread:[/SIZE]


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jul 10, 2011)

Cute idea! I hope I can figure something out for this!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jeanarick (Jul 12, 2011)

This challenge was actually harder than it sounds.  Here's my attempt, again, not exactly what I was going for, but it came out pretty neat. 

Products Used:

ELF Nail Polish - Dark Navy as base color

ELF Nail Polish - Glitter Glam (Silver)

Hard Candy Nail Polish- Beetle (love this polish, duo chrome)

LA Colors Art Deco - Gold Glitter

Avon Speed Dry Top Coat

Technique - Painted my nails with one coat of the base color (really good polish, it only needed one coat for an opaque finish).  When that dried I placed a large drop of nail polish on the corner of the tip and drug a string thru that and across my nail.  I did this with the Glitter Glam and Beetle but the Gold Glitter polish has a striping brush so I just used the brush for that color.  Here's the results:


----------



## eLLah (Jul 15, 2011)

@jeanarick: Wow!!!! I love the glitter &lt;3


----------



## vixie13 (Jul 16, 2011)

Jean that turned out sooooo good!!!!!!! Hoping to complete mine later this weekend!


----------



## MiaMaria (Jul 17, 2011)

Jeanarick: That looks great! Really pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nkaozouaher (Jul 18, 2011)

It's a great topic! I would love to try!


----------



## vixie13 (Jul 19, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *nkaozouaher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's a great topic! I would love to try!



You can! Just do your nails, take a picture and post it in this forum!


----------



## Mz Beautiful (Jul 19, 2011)

i think i may try this, just to see if I can pull it off.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jeanarick (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone!  Contest ends tomorrow, get your entries in!!!


----------



## Mz Beautiful (Jul 24, 2011)

lol my sad attempt.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i figured i would enter since i was a bit bored and needed to do my nails anyway


----------



## vixie13 (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Jul 25, 2011)

That is just an ahmazing idea. I wanna try it myself now!


----------

